# trails bei langenzenn



## froh reiter (11. Februar 2003)

servus,

frage: gibts do a bor leid, die wo in der nähe vo langenzenn odä wilhermsdorf rodln do. 

ich selbst bin aus wilhermsdorf und suche nach wegen zum freeriden bei uns daheim. also sagt bescheid wenn ihr irgendwas wißt. 

cu on the trails

andreas


----------



## Altitude (12. Februar 2003)

I koam aus Fädd...

Ins Hinderland trau I mi blos bis Cadolzburg - is Wilhermsdorf sicher????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froh reiter (16. Februar 2003)

servus, 
wos issn Fädd... ? wilhermsdorf is mastns scho sichä.  Wo fährstn du sonst so?


Mahlzeit und


----------



## froh reiter (2. März 2003)

mahlzeit,

@ Altitude: ich weis endlich was fädd is

aber nochmal die frage: gibts hier niemanden aus der gegend langenzenn-wilhermsdorf-markt erlbach?

ride on !!!!!!!!!


----------



## h34d (4. November 2006)

Der Thread ist zwar schon sehr sehr alt, aber ich grab ihn einfach mal wieder aus!

Ich komm aus Langenzenn!


----------



## East Clintwood (17. November 2006)

Ich bin auch Langenzenner. Mal sehen, wer sich sonst noch meldet. Vielleicht geht ja doch noch was... (Terminwünsche bitte posten)


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin auch aus Langenzenn und fahre meistens 
am Dillenberg, Pleikershof & Fürther Stadtwald rum.

Wegen den Lichtverhältnissen gehts zur Zeit 
aber nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Michelin (19. November 2006)

Hi,

ich komm aus dem Raum Bad Windsheim (Obernzenn).

Wir haben vor kurzem ne Internetseite erstellt. Schaut einfach mal rein www.xtreme-bikesports.com

Ihr könnt uns ja ein paar Fotos zukommen lassen wenn ihr lust habt.

mail:   [email protected]

oder ihr registriert euch kostenlos auf unseren Homepage und bekommt eine eigene Usergallery mit 512 KB Speicherplatz.

mfg

michl


----------



## East Clintwood (24. November 2006)

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns für diesen Sonntag, den 26.11.2006, folgendes ausgedacht:

Treffpunkt 1: 13.30h, Kreuzung Veit-Stoß-/Flurstraße in Langenzenn (das ist ganz am Ortsrand im Südosten, noch am Berg oben)
Treffpunkt 2: ca. 30 min später am Wandererparkplatz auf dem Dillenberg für die Späten und Fernen
Strecke: den Dillenberg rauf, runter, rund herum und/oder was uns sonst noch so in den Sinn kommt (Trails?).


----------



## h34d (24. November 2006)

Also wenn ich zeit habe (hab am montag ne geschichtsklausur) dann komm ich auch!


----------



## Stefan#S (24. November 2006)

Gesichtsklausur? Viel Glück 



h34d schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zeit habe (hab am montag ne geschichtsklausur) dann komm ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idkfa (25. November 2006)

und ihr seid bestimmt die ghost gang vom weißenstein oder?


----------



## h34d (25. November 2006)

Seid ihr die 2 die immer mit boxen aufm rad durch die Siedlung düsen?


----------



## idkfa (25. November 2006)

nene das ist die bahnhofsgang!


----------



## h34d (25. November 2006)

lol die mit den boxen wohnen auf jeden fall auch oben am weißen stein (2-3 straßen weiter von mir) und der eine davon fährt imho auch ein ghost.
Bin mir aber net sicher. Naja mal schauen. Ich fahr mal ganz unaufällig vorbei und schaus mir mal an  

h34d


----------



## h34d (30. November 2006)

Wer ist denn nun dort gewesen? Ich habs leider vor lauter Prüfungsstress nicht geschafft!

mfg
h34d


----------



## h34d (12. Mai 2007)

Wiederauferstehung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (12. Mai 2007)

servus zusammen...

ich mitn kumpel soweit es die Zeit zu lässt am Dillenberg unterwegs!
Ob zum freeriden oder einfach etwas um die pfunde runter zu bekommen


----------



## h34d (12. Mai 2007)

ja sag einfach mal bescheid wenn ihr fahrt!


Morgen fahren WürfelRadler und Ich zusammen ne Runde. 
Könnte man sich ja irgendwo treffen!


h34d


----------



## MasterChris (12. Mai 2007)

ja, gerne... das problem ist
wenn mein kumpel und ich fahren dann geht das meistens ziemlich spontan zu!

SMS mit Ride + Uhrzeit und los gehts  aber so läuft es nur unter der Woche
evtl fahrn wir moin... mal schaun, ich meld mich in dem fall dann nochmal hier


----------



## Stinky_6 (14. April 2010)

Kennt ma dich (bin auch aus Lgz)


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2010)

der Chris kommt net aus Langenzenn...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Stinky_6 (19. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der Chris kommt net aus Langenzenn...
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


 
den meinte ich ja auch net


----------



## Priest0r (19. April 2010)

kann man so jetzt aber nich sagen
Jesus wohnt doch ein bissl überall


----------



## idkfa (19. April 2010)

im teufelsgraben entsteht gerade ein bikepark


----------



## h34d (19. April 2010)

Oha, heute gleich mal vorbeifahren und anschauen!


----------



## Stinky_6 (19. April 2010)

DER teufelsgraben in lgz??
wo soll des sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (19. April 2010)

Also bin heute mal einiges abgefahren
hab aber nix finden können!


----------



## Stinky_6 (19. April 2010)

War heute krank sonst hätt ich auch mal gschaut


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (20. April 2010)

interessanter thread ... weitermachen ...


----------



## Stinky_6 (20. April 2010)

ja bin heute auch mal einiges abgefahren aber konnte auch nix sehen
Wo soll des sein??


----------



## Boogyman (20. April 2010)

Ich war die Woche mal am *Dberg* unterwegs, da waren 2 schnelle Jungs mit nem Chameleon und V10.
Kennt die jemand, sind die auch hier?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. April 2010)

Boogyman schrieb:


> Ich war die Woche mal am Druidenstein unterwegs, da waren 2 schnelle Jungs mit nem Chameleon und V10.
> Kennt die jemand, sind die auch hier?



waren am we auch da ... nicht sehr gesprächig die beiden. waren dabei ihre heldentaten zu filmen 
... http://www.youtube.com/user/koenigflori#p/u/6/qMikIGTo6Ww

*dberg*


----------



## idkfa (21. April 2010)

hab gehört heute kommt einer mit einem m6 an den dberg!


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2010)

Wow. Mit einem M6. Gibt der auch Autogramme?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## idkfa (21. April 2010)

ich hoffe! das wird ganz großes kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wow. Mit einem M6. Gibt der auch Autogramme?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



 Stefan du verstehst das nicht ... je teurer das bike, desto schneller fährt man damit


----------



## Priest0r (21. April 2010)

ich brech ab
weiter so - mehr davon!


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. April 2010)

ich komm vielleicht mal mit dem enduro vorbei und begutachte das M6. 

... mal sehen ob das besser ist als die M6 mit Frühlingsrolle, die ich gerade zum mittag hatte


----------



## Priest0r (21. April 2010)

so ein mist und ich muss wieder ewig arbeiten     
hoffentlich sind noch nich so viele da wenn ichs endlich geschafft habe.
idkfa oder fearme könnt ihr mir vllt ein autogramm mitbringen?????


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. April 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> so ein mist und ich muss wieder ewig arbeiten
> hoffentlich sind noch nich so viele da wenn ichs endlich geschafft habe.
> idkfa oder fearme könnt ihr mir vllt ein autogramm mitbringen?????



da musst du jetzt schon a weng flexibel sein. Ich nehm mir extra den nachmittag frei um das m6 zu sehen!

@idkfa
wenn der nicht dort ist schick ich dir ne rechnung


----------



## Stinky_6 (21. April 2010)

weiß jetz jemand, wo des im teufelsgraben sein soll??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. April 2010)

... es waren einfach zuviele schaulustige da ... habe kein autogramm ergattern können 



Stinky_6 schrieb:


> weiß jetz jemand, wo des im teufelsgraben sein  soll??



ja wie, das sind doch nur 200x200 meter ... jetzt such halt mal gescheit und dann schreib mir ne pm wo's ist


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2010)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> ja wie, das sind doch nur 200x200 meter ... jetzt such halt mal gescheit und dann schreib mir ne pm wo's ist



ne, poste es bitte hier, das interessiert sicher noch mehr Leute, unter anderem mich.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Stinky_6 (21. April 2010)

wird des ne dirtline oder DH-Strecke??


200x200 meter?  naja


----------



## bmwfreak (25. April 2010)

also der teufelsgraben fängt in Lgz. Hardhof und geht richtung laubendorf! Man muss aber von der laubendorfer seite reinfahren sonst machts keinen Spaß, da es sonst nur bergauf geht! Und wo soll da gebaut werden? War zwar schon zwei wochen nicht mehr da, aber werd da heut gleich mal schauen gehen...


----------



## bmwfreak (26. April 2010)

Also habgestern mal geschaut aber außer ein paar bachübquerungen die hinzugekommen sind war nix zu sehen...Aber wenn wir hier vielleicht ein paar aus langenzenn und umgebung zusammenbekommen würden könnte da schon was gehen...


----------



## Stinky_6 (26. April 2010)

Ja wir könnten uns wirklich weng zamschliesen...


----------



## bmwfreak (26. April 2010)

Ja müss mehr halt mal schauen...vielleicht geht was zum wochenende zusammen...ich wäre dabei!


----------



## idkfa (27. April 2010)

der mitm m6 war wieder da!


----------



## Priest0r (27. April 2010)

hast du mir ein autogramm mitgebracht?!?!?!?!?!??!??


----------



## Stinky_6 (28. April 2010)

bmwfreak schrieb:


> Ja müss mehr halt mal schauen...vielleicht geht was zum wochenende zusammen...ich wäre dabei!



ich bin am WE in österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky_6 (1. Mai 2010)

bmwfreak schrieb:


> Ja müss mehr halt mal schauen...vielleicht geht was zum wochenende zusammen...ich wäre dabei!


 

also hätte morgen wieder den ganzen tag zeit wie gestern.
dann kömma ja über die baumstämme was schaufeln oder so. 


gruß Alex


----------



## Priest0r (1. Mai 2010)

WO wollt ihr was hinschaufeln?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (13. September 2010)

*threadausgrab*

und, was gibts so Neues?


----------



## Priest0r (13. September 2010)

1 sinnlosen, abgerissenen northshoreabsprung und n miniminianlieger der aber auch durch fahren entstanden sein könnte


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (14. September 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> 1 sinnlosen, abgerissenen northshoreabsprung und n miniminianlieger der aber auch durch fahren entstanden sein könnte



also nichts


----------



## Stinky_6 (23. September 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> 1 sinnlosen, abgerissenen northshoreabsprung und n miniminianlieger der aber auch durch fahren entstanden sein könnte


 
wenn du den gleichen holzabsprung meinst wie ich, dann hab ich aus den überresten von dem den einen drop weng umgebaut...


----------



## thomas.r750 (27. September 2010)

Hi Leute und wo is jetzt die schöne Strecke mit dem olden Holz usw, bitte mal ein paar GPS Daten

Danke


----------



## Priest0r (27. September 2010)

genau 

immer den kilometerlangen bremsspuren nach, gibts da mittlerweile mehr als unberührten waldboden..


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (27. September 2010)

wo muss man denn da bitte bremsen?!  

Für manche Leute wäre es einfach besser mit Cantis zu fahren, da kann sowas nicht passieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky_6 (9. Oktober 2010)

sers...weiß jemand wer den Drop weggerissen hat?? ich hab in dann wieder hingebaut, aber am nächsten tag warer widder weg


----------



## Priest0r (9. Oktober 2010)

ich hab im oktober nix entfernt
ist aber anhand der bereits erwähnten spuren nicht weiter verwunderlich


----------



## Stinky_6 (10. Oktober 2010)

welche bremsspuren meinstn du??


----------



## Priest0r (10. Oktober 2010)

qals ich das letzte mal da war waren da vor, hinter und teilweise auch auf jedem/jeder
senke
erhöhung
kante
kurve
sprung
wurzel
blatt
grashalm

genug bremsspuren.

ich könnt ja heute mal gucken obs sich verändert hat aber.. wohl kaum


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (10. Oktober 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> qals ich das letzte mal da war waren da vor, hinter und teilweise auch auf jedem/jeder
> senke
> erhöhung
> kante
> ...



hat sich nix verändert, bis auf das sich jemand beim drop viel arbeit gemacht hat, und dessen Teile im Umkreis von 100m im Wald verteilt hat ...

Manche Leute haben eben Zeit 

2,5 Jahre war da hinten Ruhe, bis ein paar Pfosten dieses Jahr auf die Idee kamen, Sprünge direkt am Weg zu bauen und den Wald umzupflügen ...

Danke dafür!


----------



## Stinky_6 (11. Oktober 2010)

ja also ich denk net dass des der förster war,der hätte des doch net übeall rumverteilt oder?
also die trails find ich schon ganz ok so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (28. Oktober 2010)

falls jemand das Innenleben von ner RockShox Maxle (Boxxer) findet ...

... ich vermisse da was ...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (3. Januar 2011)

Es könnte mal jemand Schnee räumen und die ganzen Bäume aus dem Weg schaffen ... war ganz schön rutschig letztens.

danke


----------



## MasterChris (3. Januar 2011)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> ja also ich denk net dass des der förster war,der hätte des doch net übeall rumverteilt oder?
> also die trails find ich schon ganz ok so...



der förster?!?  omg 
da hinten sind mittlerweile viel zu viele unterwegs... 
teilweise hirnlose vollpfosten die bei 5km/h an jeden eck mit vollbremsungen den weg umackern. da braucht man sich wundern das auf uns da hinten jeder schlecht zu sprechen ist.... 
ich fahre da hinten seit über 15jahren bike, hatte nie probleme! 
nun fliegen da im sommer mc´d tütten rum, irgendwelche sinnlosen bauten mitten am weg ... zu guter letzt schaufelten noch ein paar mitten in nen weg ein loch mit ca. 50cm tiefe um 1,5m daneben einen "sprung" zu bauen der grad mal 20cm hoch ist 

einige haben anscheinend auch ihr hirn verkauft um sich ein bike leisten zu können  ihr seit die helden des waldes


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (3. Januar 2011)

... die idioten mit den mopeds nicht zu vergessen ...


----------



## MasterChris (3. Januar 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> ... die idioten mit den mopeds nicht zu vergessen ...



das kommt noch dazu mein freund!


----------



## Mr.Rain (24. Februar 2011)

Särs.. bin auch aus Lgz. Leg mir jetzt ein MTB zu. Bin also noch Anfänger, aber vllt kann man ja mal zusammen biken!


----------



## WürfelRadler (25. Februar 2011)

Mr.Rain schrieb:


> Särs.. bin auch aus Lgz. Leg mir jetzt ein MTB zu. Bin also noch Anfänger, aber vllt kann man ja mal zusammen biken!



Melde dich, wenn du dein Rad hast.
Können gernne mal eine Einführungsrunde 
zum Dillenberg drehen.
Ich denke das reicht für den Anfang.

Ich selbst fahre meist längere Touren.


----------



## Mr.Rain (25. Februar 2011)

Also am Montag hol ich es ab. Brauch dann erstmal noch ne Grundausstattung an Kleidung und Equipment aber dann gerne.. 

Was sind denn für dich längere Touren?


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. März 2011)

... und hat`s mit Rad & Klammotten geklappt? 

Auch so längere Touren sind so 60-80 km oder auch mal mehr.
Aber das sagt nix, kommt ganz auf`s Gelände an. 
Ich denke 20 - 30 km reichen für den Anfang.


----------



## Mr.Rain (4. März 2011)

Ja das Fahrrad hab ich am Montag geholt und Klamotten brauch ich noch ein bisschen.. Such noch ne Radhose und so ne SoftshellJacke.

Zum fahren bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, lieg krank im Bett^^ aber hoffe das ich nächste Woche endlich durchstarten kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (4. März 2011)

na dann erstmal Gute Besserung!

Bei der Jacke würde ich persönlich nichts zu "dichtes" nehmen.
Wenn man tourenmässig kontinuierlich unterwegs, ist reicht winddicht auf der Frontseite. 
Ich habe eine komplette Softshelljacke, die ich nur bei Temperatueren unter 0°C benutze.
Radhose => anprobieren. Gibt da doch Unterschiede in der Passform


----------



## Stinky_6 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,
also ich bin zurzeit wieder öfter am Dberg unterwegs und es ist unglaublich was da an Müll rumliegt. Ich weis nicht von wem das kommt und möchte auch niemanden beschuldigen, aber wenns jemand sieht wirds ja wahrscheinlich eh auf uns biker geschoben. 
Deswegen wollt ich euch bitten, dass ihr das Zeug mitnehmt, wenn ihr was findet, dann tun wir was für die Umwelt und vorallem für unseren Ruf.
Wäre echt toll.

Lg


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (15. Mai 2012)

word!

bin am wochenende nach langer zeit mal wieder da hinten gewesen.
Wird ja auch schon wieder einiges umgegraben da ...

... manche lernens eben nie


----------



## Stinky_6 (16. Mai 2012)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> ... manche lernens eben nie


 
was meinst du damit?
den müll oder das andere?


----------



## NurMalGucken (27. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Realcube (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab dor neulich zwei (Jungs) mit Motocrossmaschinen über die Trails braten sehen... da fehlt mir jedes Verständniss dafür 
Zudem ist der Druidenstein ein beliebter Geocatchingpoint...
Ich hoffe mal die Biker (unmotorisiert) sind so vernünftig und verhalten sich umweltfreundlich.


----------



## flockwhite (28. Juni 2012)

Wir werden heute wieder an den DBerg gehen.

Umweltfreundlich verhalten wir uns immer, wir wollen schließlich noch länger am dberg fahren . Nur eine Frage. Wie genau kommt man zu den Druidenstein? wir kommen immer aus der Richtung kirchfarrnbach.


----------



## Realcube (28. Juni 2012)

ca. 5 km von Cadolzburg entfernt auf der Nordseite oben am Dillberg.
Einfach suchen, dabei lernt man gut das Gelände kennen 
Ein "Druidenstein" ist dort allerdings nicht zu finden, sondern lediglich eine Gedenkstein an den Druidenstein


----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

hi 
bin mit flockwhite immer am dberg unterwegs und auch auf drr suche nach guten trails 
kann vlt mal jmd eine karte hochladen wo die guten trails und spotd vlt mit rot markiert sind ? 
Danke schonmal  
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (5. Juli 2012)

vaya1989 schrieb:


> hi
> bin mit flockwhite immer am dberg unterwegs und auch auf drr suche nach guten trails
> kann vlt mal jmd eine karte hochladen wo die guten trails und spotd vlt mit rot markiert sind ?
> Danke schonmal
> Gruss



egal ob in diesem (unter)forum oder sonstwo

war sowas jemals / ist das generell eine gute idee ?


----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

hae ? wie meinst des ? ^^


----------



## NurMalGucken (5. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

bikeparkähnliche zustände ? erzähl mir mehr


----------



## flockwhite (5. Juli 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> egal ob in diesem (unter)forum oder sonstwo
> 
> war sowas jemals / ist das generell eine gute idee ?




Dann ist dieser Thread ziemlich sinnlos wenn man sich nicht über Trails unterhält, meinste nicht?


----------



## NurMalGucken (5. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

wie flockwhite oben schon beschrieben hat passen wir auf die natur auf , wir wolln nur bissl spass haben und in den DH und freeridesport einsteigen .... zudem haben wir auch "nur" 2 hts 
die halt auch mal über ruppiges gelände bewegt werden wollen ...
das problem ist, dass die meisten abfahrten bei uns eben nur 1 min dauern und garnich anspruchsvoll sind .... kann man am druidenstein besser fahren ?


----------



## NurMalGucken (5. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

Mini downhill in nbg am tiergarten und bikepark osternohe halt .... hm aber bissl zum spass haben wird druidenstein ausreichen oder ?

Und was ist mit diesem Teufelsgraben in Langenzenn ?


----------



## NurMalGucken (5. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## vaya1989 (5. Juli 2012)

Naja mal gucken , wir steigen dann halt mal bei Keidenzell ein und schaun was die Sache da so zu bieten hat


----------



## vaya1989 (17. Juli 2012)

SO war jetzt mal am Teufelsgraben in LGZ is ja echt schön da  
Is zwar recht Kurz das ganze aber tdem einen Besuch wert ... ich denke wenn man da bissl was draus macht steckt da schon potential drin


----------



## NurMalGucken (15. August 2012)

.


----------



## vaya1989 (23. Oktober 2012)

kennt jemand den trail bri neustadt/aisch
?


----------



## julian87 (23. November 2012)

Servus miteinander, Ich komme auch aus der Gegend(Hirschneuses) und wollte fragen ob bei euch noch was zam geht. Hab nämlich erst wieder angefangen mit dem Biken und kenn mich hier in der Gegend noch net so toll aus.


----------



## Chris1004 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammem,
Ich wohn in Ickelheim und bekomm nächsten Monat mein meues Bike und wollte mal fragen ob es hier in der Umgebung noch irgendwas zum fahren gibt.^^ 
Wäre schön wen hier jemand was kennen würde 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundertklar (21. September 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon bisschen äälter aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was zusammen 

Bin aus Großhabersdorf. Mich würde auch mal interessieren wies in der näheren Umgebung aussieht.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

Mountain heißt BERG - habe ich extra nochmals nachgesehen.
Dann heißt Mountainbike also BERGradl.

Nun kam mein Großvater zwar auch aus Fädd und sein Haus stand am GensBERCH.
(Heute steht da die Stadhalle und als Bobbie Zimmermann da mal spielte, konnte ich ihm sagen, dass er eigentlich im Wohnzimmer von meinem Großvater spielt. Bobbie kommentierte das mit "It's all over now, baby blue - so let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late"...).

Der GensBERCH heisst aber nur so und ist kein Berg.
Auch östlich von Fädd bis Neustadt/Aisch gibt keinen BERG.

Fahrt ihr also mit dem Bergradl auf der Ebene rum?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Mountain heißt BERG - habe ich extra nochmals nachgesehen.
> Dann heißt Mountainbike also BERGradl.
> 
> Nun kam mein Großvater zwar auch aus Fädd und sein Haus stand am GensBERCH.
> ...


----------



## microbat (22. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr also mit dem Bergradl auf der Ebene rum?



nee nee - am Druidenstein bewegt man sich auf

_A T E M B E R A U B E N D E_   -  *400 Meter* (übern Meer!)


----------



## hundertklar (23. September 2014)

Man muss nehmen was man kriegt wenns gleich um die ecke sein soll


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2014)

Es muss aber ja nicht immer gleich um die Ecke sein.

Ich -OBERfranke aus Leidenschaft und Überzeugung- lebe ja auch in der mittelfränkischen Diaspora in HÖS.
Trotzdem fahre ich zum Biken wann immer es geht in meine Heimat, die Fränkische Schweiz.
Denn dort gibt es
- richtige Trails
- Felsen
- etwas, das man als Berg bezeichnen kann, solange man noch keine richtigen Berge gesehen hat
- das bessere Bier
- die besseren Forellen
- und überhaupt.


----------



## IRONMANq (24. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Es muss aber ja nicht immer gleich um die Ecke sein.
> 
> Ich -OBERfranke aus Leidenschaft und Überzeugung- lebe ja auch in der mittelfränkischen Diaspora in HÖS.
> Trotzdem fahre ich zum Biken wann immer es geht in meine Heimat, die Fränkische Schweiz.
> ...



Immer vorrausgesetzt Du hast ein Auto/ ein Auto in das ein Fahrrad reinpasst.
Leider ist nicht jeder in dieser glücklichen Lage.
Klar es gibt auch Öffentliche, aber wenn man schon 1-2 Stunden nur für die Anreise mit diesen braucht wird aus der "schnellen Runde um die Ecke" gleich ein Tagestripp.

hundertklar und die Anderen die hier nach Trails "in der Nähe" suchen, haben sicher Ihre Gründe und verdienen von einer hilfreichen Community hilfreiche Antworten.

@hundertklar 
was gibt es um Langenzenn:

Singletrail vor Laubendorf
Singletrail von der B8 nach Lgz. hinein
Singletrail durch Reutgraben aus Langenzenn hinaus
Trails am Dillberg hoch und runter vom Druidenstein

Großhabersdorf bleibt dir wohl nur der Dillenberg in unmittelbarer Umgebung.
Die Wälder Rund um Roßtal haben auch einige Trails.

Viele Grüße


----------



## microbat (24. September 2014)

@hundertklar

- beschaffe dir ´ne Wanderkarte und sehe dir die Wege an,
die nicht gerade auf einer FAB (Forstautobahn) verlaufen

- bis dahin folgender Link (mit dem "Mausrädle" in die Karte hineinscrollen):
http://maps.kompass.at/?expanded=false#lat=49.47266576920693&lon=10.864621488037062&z=13&s=KOMPASS

FAB = schwarzer Doppelstrich + weiß gefüllt
befestigter Weg = grauer Strich
eher unbefestigter Weg = gestrichelter grauer Strich
Trail = Erfahrung (im Sinne von sich fort bewegen) und Interpretation der Wanderkarte und Satellitenaufnahmen

- try and error = hin fahren + gucken + interessante Trails befahren + fluchen + viele Kilometer auf uninteressanten Strecken verbringen
(auch bekannt als "Ausdauertraining" lässt sich dann auf hübschen mit "Intervalltraining")


----------



## hundertklar (24. September 2014)

also hab ein Auto, nen Opel combo. radl passt also ohne Probleme rein 

werd auch einige male in die fränkische pilgern! mir gings jetzt wirklich nur um was kleines für den feierabend  wenns mich um 19:00Uhr aufs Rad zieht will ich nicht groß rumfahren. 

@DaFriiitz
das mit den Trails mag sein und alles andere auch aber das mit dem Bier musst du mir erstmal beweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (24. September 2014)

Mache ich gerne.
Da fahren wir die "Brauereitour".
Die Herausforderung ist dann der Katzengraben nach dem Besuch der 4. Brauerei....


----------



## hundertklar (25. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Mache ich gerne.
> Da fahren wir die "Brauereitour".
> Die Herausforderung ist dann der Katzengraben nach dem Besuch der 4. Brauerei....



Da bin ich ja am Start.
Und dann am nächsten Wochenende ist das Nürnberger Land dran


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2014)

Samstag?


----------

